# Question about Firearm Magazines?



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post this topic. 

But, The question that I have is what are what are the main types of firearm magazines. Are they the: box magazine, tubular magazine and drum magazine and under each of these main types are, numerous sub categories? 

For example, under Drum Magazines: could you classify helical magazine and pan magazine as sub types of drum magazines? Or are they within their own magazine category?

I'm just curious to know, that's all.


----------

